# Cancelling Sirius service



## gators96

Hey guys,

I am thinking about canceling my Sirius radio when my subscription runs out next month. I enjoyed it, but it just doesn't fit into my budget anymore. I am wondering how much of a pain it is to cancel. I have read some stories of people who basically had to go through hell on the phone before they were allowed to cancel. Any info on the best way to cancel or what I can expect would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## cavu

From TERMS AND CONDITIONS FOR SIRIUS SUBSCRIBERS 

*G. CANCELLATION:* The term of your Subscription will automatically renew for additional terms of the same length as your initial Subscription Term or, at our option, on a month-to-month basis until you cancel the Service.

*1. Cancellation:* You may cancel your Subscription at any time by notifying Customer Care. Your cancellation will become effective on your next subscription "cycle date" which is the next month anniversary of your initial activation date (i.e., if you activated your Subscription on January 15th and cancel on April 1st your Subscription will end on April 15th). *A cancellation fee may apply.*

*2. Refunds:* LIFETIME AND MONTHLY SUBSCRIPTIONS ARE NONREFUNDABLE. If you cancel your Subscription prior to its expiration (excluding lifetime and monthly Subscriptions), you will receive a refund of amounts paid directly by the subscriber, if any, on a pro-rata basis, less any applicable fees, unless provided otherwise in any offer for the Service that you accept.

*3. Service Credits:* Service credits will not be refunded in cash, but will be honored in the form of service for the remaining length of the credit. Unused service credits will expire upon termination of your Subscription, and may not be transferred to another person or Subscription.


----------



## gators96

Thanks, I just got done reading that but I am still unclear on the cancelation fee. My subscription is for one year and it ends on Dec. 26. I want to call before that so my credit card doesn't get billed. I don't want to cancel early, I just don't want to renew when my current subscription runs out. Do you think they will try to charge me the cancellation fee. Technically I am not cancelling, I am just not renewing. So I wouldn't think they would charge me the fee, but you never know.


----------



## bryansj

I don't have Sirius, but when you try to cancel XM you get either free months or reduced rates. I've got another year at $77 per year once my last $77 per year was about to run out.


You said that it doesn't fit into your budget anymore so think of what the lowest you would pay is and mention that to them. They might just take you up on it, otherwise just cancel.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gators96* /forum/post/12281226
> 
> 
> Thanks, I just got done reading that but I am still unclear on the cancelation fee. My subscription is for one year and it ends on Dec. 26. I want to call before that so my credit card doesn't get billed. I don't want to cancel early, I just don't want to renew when my current subscription runs out. Do you think they will try to charge me the cancellation fee. Technically I am not cancelling, I am just not renewing. So I wouldn't think they would charge me the fee, but you never know.



The best thing to do is call the customer care hotline, and cancel(or not re-new) over the phone. Explain what you said that it does not fit into your budget, and you don't want to renew after Dec.26th.


Also, if you have a computer, go to your online account and switch it to MONTH TO MONTH service.


This will take effect, of course, after the 1-year pre-paid is up(Dec.26th), and in case there is a problem, which there really should not be, at least it will a month to month thing.


But call them. And be prepared for them to do EVERYTHING to keep you. They will try to wear you down with free service for a period of time, just so you don't leave.


Be firm, and just say you can't afford it anymore, RIGHT NOW(this of course leaves them with the feeling you "May" be back sometime down the road).


But make sure you tell them you do not want to renew after the last day, and are not calling to cancel THAT DAY.


Then you will be hit with a fee. But just make sure you explain to them that you don't want to re-up after Dec.26th.


You could even go as far as calling your credit card company and tell them to BLOCK any transactions from Sirius, and explain why, as of that date.


----------



## EnterDaMatrix

Good luck. It took me a good few days to cancel Sirius. They are like the new AOL.


----------



## Johnny5liter

I was worried they might give me a hard time last week but, I was able to cancel right away...they just asked me why, offered me a discount to stay, I declined...and then they hoped I would come back in the future...which I will def do. No hassle at all.


Didn't even have to raise my voice.


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EnterDaMatrix* /forum/post/12293617
> 
> 
> Good luck. It took me a good few days to cancel Sirius. They are like the new AOL.



Another good one is Net Zero.


----------



## nathanielfelt

I canceled my service today. Once I started getting close to my renewal date I tried finding ways to justify maintaining the service. When it came down to it, I really only listen to 3 or 4 channels which to me wasn't worth it.


Of course when I called they tried to get me to stay with a few free months, etc, but once I declined they went ahead and canceled the service. No issues canceling for me.


----------



## mlieggi

What is the number to call? I have been trying to cancel but when I log in online, I can't do it online and I can't find a customer service number. I also am not re-upping my one year on 12/26 but am keeping my lifetime. So hopefully it won't be that bad. Thanks for the heads up on the difficulty though.


----------



## ctsteve

I canceled last May after several years of service. Very difficult conversation, but finally explained that my new location (New Hampshire) had too many trees on my commute to get a good signal. They finally let me go, but not harder than canceling satellite TV or some other service like that.


But then, nightly computer calls to my house indicating that my cancel order must have been in error and to please call them for special renewal offers. Called them back and request to be on a do-not-call list. Lasted a couple of months. Now I'm back to calls with offers to come back.


Actually turning off the service and billing was average. Getting them to understand that I really intended to do it and don't like the computer calling me every night at 9pm has been much harder.


----------



## mikegigabyte




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gators96* /forum/post/12280819
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am thinking about canceling my Sirius radio when my subscription runs out next month. I enjoyed it, but it just doesn't fit into my budget anymore. I am wondering how much of a pain it is to cancel. I have read some stories of people who basically had to go through hell on the phone before they were allowed to cancel. Any info on the best way to cancel or what I can expect would be greatly appreciated. Thanks





I just got billed $75 today. On dec 1st I called sirrius and told them to cancel a radio I got for someone as a present last year. I was calling them a few weeks early and told them to cancel the service on it when it expires so I wont be automatically billed again for it ( which I hate they should ask permission before they bill you ) The person said no problem it will be deactivated on dec 25th, same date when I activated it last year. So when I checked my bank account today and noticed a $75 fee I called up and thought maybe they billed me for the radio I just cancelled but found out its the early fee. The lady helping me was not cooperative so I asked at least 15 times to speak to her supervisor and she always said I wont transfer you they will tell you the same thing, nothing can be done about the charge. Now I think I have a right to speak with a supervisor, im a paying customer for 3 years with 3 radios paid for 1 year at a time. All she would do was give me a number to call in and complain. So I just called right back spoke with someone else immediately asked for a supervisor but the person asked what was wrong and in 5 min said they would put the money back in 3-5 days, so Im waiting to see if that happens. Im curious if anyone else has canceled a one year plan early and was told on the phone about the fee or is that something they charge you behind your back because everyone knows we all read the fine print on everything. I just think its crazy to get a fee when the radio was paid in full for a year anyways its not a month to month service where I may get a few days free when I canceled.


----------



## Gary J

I just got it for 6 months free in a new car. Is it possible to pay by check after that so they never have a credit card number?


----------



## surfdude12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ctsteve* /forum/post/12472634
> 
> 
> I canceled last May after several years of service. Very difficult conversation, but finally explained that my new location (New Hampshire) had too many trees on my commute to get a good signal. They finally let me go, but not harder than canceling satellite TV or some other service like that.
> 
> 
> But then, nightly computer calls to my house indicating that my cancel order must have been in error and to please call them for special renewal offers. Called them back and request to be on a do-not-call list. Lasted a couple of months. Now I'm back to calls with offers to come back.
> 
> 
> Actually turning off the service and billing was average. Getting them to understand that I really intended to do it and don't like the computer calling me every night at 9pm has been much harder.



Yes!! When I cancelled, I got call after call!! I requested to be taken off the call list 3, that's THREE TIMES, the third time speaking with a supervisor. This was after getting 15+ calls after my first two no-call requests. So in the end, I called one final time and announced that Sirius was giving me no choice but to report them to a consumer agency, the lady said AND I QUOTE: "I will do you a favor today, I shouldn't do this but I"ll put you on a list that you'll definetly not be called anymore". I go: "What?? Isn't that what I should have been on??", she goes "ummm not exactly, we have different lists if you know what i mean".....nuff said!


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *surfdude12* /forum/post/12606493
> 
> 
> Yes!! When I cancelled, I got call after call!! I requested to be taken off the call list 3, that's THREE TIMES, the third time speaking with a supervisor. This was after getting 15+ calls after my first two no-call requests. So in the end, I called one final time and announced that Sirius was giving me no choice but to report them to a consumer agency, the lady said AND I QUOTE: "I will do you a favor today, I shouldn't do this but I"ll put you on a list that you'll definetly not be called anymore". I go: "What?? Isn't that what I should have been on??", she goes "ummm not exactly, we have different lists if you know what i mean".....nuff said!



If you are on the National Do Not Call List and request to be put on a company's DNC list that you do business with after they call again you fill out the complaint form at ftc.gov and they will stop or be fined. Fill it out for each and every call. Here:
https://www.donotcall.gov/


----------

